# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  SOS! Χάθηκε Cockatiel.

## giwrgosxalkias

Καλημέρα έφυγε από το κλουβί του σήμερα το πρωί το μικρο κοκατιλ μου 4μηνων..είναι σταχτί με λίγο άσπρο στις φτερούγες..περιοχή άνω πατησιά..παρακαλώ αν υπάρχει κάποια πληροφορία να με ενημερώσετε..

----------


## kostas0206

Ελπίζω να πάνε ολα καλά. Και να βρεθεί το κοκατιλακι σου!!

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο βγαλε το κλουβι του στο μπαλκονι, καπου που να φαινεται. πηγαινε και ρωτα στην γειτονια μην το εδε κανεις. εαν εχει κανενα pet shop κοντα, πηγαινε και ενημερωσε και εκει. 

Ειναι πολυ μικρο! καπου εκει γυρω ειναι, παρε νερο μαζι σου και ενα καπελο γιατι εχει ζεστη και οργωσε ολη την γειτονια σου! μην το δεις πουθενα. 

Κανε μια αναφορα και εδω www.parrotalert.com.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πατησια ειμαι κι εγω.. που εισαι περιπου? εγω κοντα στην σταση Λυσιατρειο (σταση λεωφορειου).. ρωταω μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω καπως.

----------


## giwrgosxalkias

> Πατησια ειμαι κι εγω.. που εισαι περιπου? εγω κοντα στην σταση Λυσιατρειο (σταση λεωφορειου).. ρωταω μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω καπως.


Πλατεία Παπαδιαμάντη κοντά.

----------


## Ρία

Γιώργο τι έγινε;;;;; έχουμε κάποιο νέο;;

----------


## giwrgosxalkias

> Γιώργο τι έγινε;;;;; έχουμε κάποιο νέο;;


οχι.. :sad:

----------


## panoss

Ελα ρε φίλε, μην αγχώνεσαι..
Να σκέφτεσαι θετικά!!!

Ασε και τα παιδιά να σε βοηθήσουν όσο μπορούν!

----------


## vasilakis13

γιωργο τι εγινε?κανα νεο?(ελπιζω καλο  :Happy:  )

----------


## giwrgosxalkias

> γιωργο τι εγινε?κανα νεο?(ελπιζω καλο  )


τιποτα φιλε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην απελπίζεσαι... άσε το κλουβί στο μπαλκόνι, σε μέρος που να μπορεί να το δει σχεδόν από παντού!
Τροφή και νερό βάλε σε ένα μπολάκι έξω από το κλουβί μπας και τα δει καλύτερα! Ίσως αύριο, να πεινάσει και αν είναι κάπου εκεί κοντά να ψάξει και να βρει...

Ψάξε σε πάρκα και βάλε αφίσες με την εξαφάνιση του καθώς και μία φωτό του!  :sad: 
Τουλάχιστον να το βρει κάποιος και να το φροντίζει τόσο καλά όσο κι εσύ... είναι κρίμα!

----------


## Sophie

Έχεις κανένα νέο;;;; Τι έγινε τελικά;;; :/

----------

